# Are there different blue cheeses?



## nicole (Mar 3, 2005)

To make a long story short. I had made two different meals with blue cheese, you should have seen our faces when we tried them... , well, after those I banned blue cheese in this house. Me and Joe were watching Racheal Ray's 30 minute meals and she made a steak with blue cheese butter and sherry tomato. If there is different blue cheeses out there can anyone direct me to a good tasting one? What she made looked really good.


----------



## Raine (Mar 3, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A416350


----------



## nicole (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Rainee. Never knew that. It was very helpful


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2005)

Nicole I watched that RR show last night as well. Guess what I made for dinner  

There are many many different types of blue cheese. Some are more potent than others, but they are all pretty strong (IMO).

I like blue cheese, but I cant' eat it straight. My wife could just eat chunks of it on its own. When I made this dish last night I used a whole stick of butter. I am not sure, but I think RR used less than that. I also just put a small amount of my steak so it was not too overpowering. If you still have any of the compound butter left, try adding more regular butter to cut the taste. Start with a half stick and just let it (and the compound butter) get soft and then mix it together to incorporate.

What did you think of the tomatoes?


----------



## nicole (Mar 3, 2005)

GB, I saw someone made that but, wasn't sure if it was you or mj. I always get you two mixed up . This I will try thanks


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2005)

Well if you need to mix me up with someone then I guess MJ is a good choice. I am honored


----------



## MJ (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## nicole (Mar 4, 2005)

you guys are,   oh so sweet !


----------

